
A Kernel of Failure - ramzyo
https://tedium.co/2019/02/28/ibm-workplace-os-taligent-history/
======
classichasclass
Pretty sure the blue cards were for what would become System 7, not System 4.

~~~
microtherion
I agree. System 4 shipped in 1987.

